# Anybody have experience working for Aviacode or Kiwi-Tek?



## Tiff14239@aol.com (Sep 3, 2018)

I am currently seeking out the possibility of taking on a part time/PRN remote coding job to supplement my current full time Job (2 years coding experience doing inpatient hospitalists E/M) and I have come across both Avicode and Kiwi-Tek online. Can anybody who has worked for these companies tell me how you liked them? Do they provide any training or do they provide a lap top/computer to work on? How flexible are the hours? Thanks!


----------

